# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  متابعة للحصريات حمل من اليوتيوب بدون اى برامج

## kojyy

كثيرا ما نجد اى فيديو على الموقع الشهير يوتيوب ونلجأ لمجموعة من البرامج المتخصصة للتحميل 
دون الاطالة تعالوا نتابع سويا كيفية تنزيل الفيديو بدون برامج ودعواتكم بالتوفيق 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
يلا كله يجرب الطريقة وده رابط الكليب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouhelal

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## zakarias1

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## rguibi

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الله ينور عليك يابوب*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed-gsm

برك الله فيك

----------


## أبوملك@

*الله ينور عليك يابوب*

----------


## البوب شريف

*Free YouTube Downloader*   *
1.1* *MB*  *البرنامج الاكثر انتشارا لتحميل مقاطع و ملفات الفيديو  الى جهازك . بنقرة  واحدة يقوم بحفظ الفيديو  من موقع يوتوب   الى صيغة   متوافقة مع اجهزة  التشغيل بحيث يمكنك مشاهدته على اي برنامج عرض فيديو على  كمبيوترك . كما  يقوم ايضا بعرض و تشغيل ملفات من نوع FLV .  
البرنامج بسيط لا تعقيد  يقوم بتحميل ملفات الفيديو من الموقع العالمي  يوتيوب   .  
و حفظها على جهاز كمبيوترك الخاص , داعما لعدة صيغ ,
 منها : AVI, 3GP, MP4    بالإضافة إلى صيغة  FLV 
عن طريق استخدامك لبرنامج   فري يوتيوب داونلوود  
 تستطيع الاحتفاظ بمقاطع الفيديو المفضلة لديك على الآي بود خاصتك أو موبايلك أو أي جهاز محمول و مشاهدتها أثناء عمل البرنامج . 
لا تقتصر بساطة البرنامج   على التصميم فقط , إنما يتصف بسهولة العمل عليه . 
ليس عليك إلا أن تدخل الرابط   الخاص بالفيديو الذي تريد تحميله , و تختار الصيغة التي ترغب بها , 
 و من ثم دع ما تبقى من عمل على البرنامج لا تستغرق عملية التحميل سوى عدة  دقائق و من ثم استمتع بمشاهدة مقاطع الفيديو التي قمت بتحميلها .   كما  يتيح لك   إمكانية تحميل أكثر من  فيديو في آن واحد بينما تستطيع أن  تنجز  عملا آخر في هذا الوقت المخصص لانتظار انتهاء التحميل . 
يجب عليك أن تنسخ الرابط   الخاص بالفيديو الذي تريد تحميله و تقوم بلصق الرابط   ذاته يدويا في المكان المخصص له .
هناك الكثير من طرق التحميل لاشرطة الفيديو من موقع يوتيوب والكثير من البرامج التي تقوم بتحميل اشرطة الفيديو من هذا الموقع 
لكن هذا البرنامج فضل نفسه بل هو الافضل من بين هذه الحزمة وذلك باضافة ميزات اكثر اليه لترغيب المستخدم اكثر واكثر
وواحدة من التفاصيل الاساسية لتنزيل اليوتيوب ضمن هذا البرنامج هو انه يسمح لك بانشاء حساب يوتيوب لتسجيل الدخول وعند الدخول اليه 
سوف تتمكن من الوصول الى قوائم التشغيل للفيديو الخاص بك اي الى جميع اشرطة الفيديو التي قمت بتحميلها مسبقا 
او اشرطة الفيديو المفضلة لديك التي تكون ايضا مصنفة داخله  
ومن احد الميزات الاخرى هو القدرة على تحويل ملفات الفيديو المحلية 
هذا يعني انه يمكنك عن طريق هذا البرنامج ان تقوم بتحويل الفيديو الى صيغة جديدة تحتاجها ضمن جهاز معين 
وحتى يوفر عليك عناء البحث عن اللاحقات فان هذا البرنامج يحتوي على اعدادت مسبقة لكثير من انواع الاجهزة المشهورة 
التي تحتاج الى نوع خاص من اللاحقات  
ان اداء التحميل  جيد  ولكن  بعض ملفات الفيديو ذات الدقة العالية HD  قد تستغرق بعض الوقت 
ولا يحتاج هذا البرنامج من متطلبات سوى انترنت اكسبلورر ليقوم بالعمل عليه 
وعموما، يوتيوب داونلودر يقدم بعض الميزات الرائعة التي لا يوجد هناك برنامج اخر يستطيع منافسته بها .
من أقوى برامج التحميل من اليوتيوب 
برنامج مجاني ولا يحتاج لأي مفاتيح التسجيل , يمتلك العديد من المزايا والتي تجعله متقدم دوماً في مجاله وبسيط في واجهته
انصحكم بتجربة هذا البرنامج الرائع 
Free YouTube Downloader is a little yet viable application that rapidly  downloads features with no hiccups. While the configuration is plain,  and there aren't numerous components, this application gives you  precisely what you need when you need it.This programming is 100%  allowed to utilize and is ensured not to contain any spyware, infections  or whatever other sort of malware. Since we work full-time on this  product we have to incorporate supported offers. We trust you comprehend  that this is essential with a specific end goal to give this item for  nothing out of pocket. Any offers can undoubtedly be declined so nothing  will ever be introduced without your assent.  
YouTube.com is the most mainstream feature facilitating asset and the  third most well known site on the planet. The accomplishment of this  task owes to its benefit however the last is restricted when attempting  to download feature from YouTube for nothing. Not every feature can be  spared utilizing normal strategies.  
SaveFrom.net presents the quickest approaches to download features from  YouTube, giving the best nature of the features spared from YouTube.  Attempt it once and you will concur that this is the most advantageous  YouTube feature downloader you ever utilized!  
Free YouTube Download is the most usable YouTube downloader and YouTube converter on the web today.  
Download YouTube single features and entire accumulations, for example,  
- complete playlists and show records;  
- clients' channels;  
- all features from individual playlists (History, Liked, Favorites, Watch later, and so on.);  
- craftsman's playlists;  
- features from Movies Category;  
- features from Music Category;  
- features from YouTube diagrams;  
- feature reactions.  
On the off chance that you require a free YouTube to MP3 downloader, take after the connection.  
Free YouTube Downloader joins straightforwardness of use and in addition propelled components:  
- download features in unique YouTube quality, including HD, 4K, and 60fps;  
- change over YouTube to MP4, AVI, WMV;  
- speediest multi-stream downloading;  
- alter yield name effortlessly;  
- spare and burden joins from outside ******* ********s;  
- recovery download history;  
- import features to iTunes consequently;  
- download features which oblige YouTube program approval;  
- work by means of intermediary servers and VPNs.  
This YouTube downloader is obviously free and completely safe to introduce and run.  
DVDVideoSoft's items are freeware. Keeping in mind the end goal to keep  up item improvement and give you amazing programming, DVDVideoSoft may  package connections to different sites and outsider applications  establishments incorporating toolbars in its items. Each time  DVDVideoSoft items are introduced, you have an undeniable alternative to  acknowledge or quit such establishments*.        *التحميل*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## hassana ahmed

مشكور جدأعلى اتوضيح

----------


## hassana ahmed

الله يبارك فيك

----------

